# Εσείς ξέρετε τη στόφα;



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Όχι, δεν εννοώ το ύφασμα, ούτε το υλικό από το οποίο είναι καμωμένοι οι ήρωες, όπως εξηγεί πχ το ΛΚΝ:

*στόφα η* [stófa] Ο25 : *1.* είδος πολυτελούς υφάσματος του οποίου η ύφανση σχηματίζει σχέδια που προεξέχουν και που χρησιμοποιείται συνήθ. σε ταπετσαρίες: _Σαλόνι με χρυσή ~. Kουρτίνες από βαριά ~. Στα παράθυρα κρέμονταν στόφες, κουρτίνες από στόφα._ || γενικά, κάθε γυαλιστερό ύφασμα ταπετσαρίας. *2.* (μτφ.) τα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα που συγκροτούν την προσωπικότητα ενός ατόμου: _Ο Bενιζέλος είχε τη ~ μεγάλου πολιτικού. Δεν είμαστε όλοι από τη ~ των ηρώων._ [ιταλ. stoffa] ​
Και συμφωνεί, και επαυξάνει (ιδίως στα ετυμολογικά) το *ΛΝΕΓ(06)*: 
*στόφα (η)* {χωρ. πληθ.} *1.* (λαϊκ.) το ύφασμα *2. *(ειδικότ.) εκλεκτό, χοντρό ύφασμα με ανάγλυφα σχέδια από νήματα μεταξιού, χρυσού ή αργύρου, με το οποίο κατασκευάζονται κουρτίνες, υφάσματα επιπλώσεως κ.λπ. *3. *(μτφ. για πρόσ.) η ποιότητα τού χαρακτήρα, τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά, τα γνωρίσματα (κάποιου): _έχει - κωμικού|πολιτικού || δεν είναι από τη ~ που γίνονται οι ήρωες_ ΣΥΝ. πάστα.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Αντιδάν., < ιταλ. stoffa < παλ. γαλλ. estoffe < p. estoffer < φρανκον. stopfön «παραγεμίζω, μπαλλώνω» < αρχ. γερμ. *stop-pôn, πιθ. < δημώδ. λατ. *stuppäre «φράζω με στουπί» (βλ. λ. στοπ)].
​Ανάλογα, αν και λιγότερα, και στο *Μείζον*.

Εννοώ τη *στόφα*, τον παραδοσιακό φούρνο της κουζίνας με το μπουρί (όχι της σόμπας!) για εξαερισμό. Η λέξη στόφα δεν υπάρχει με αυτή την έννοια όχι μόνο στα τρία λεξικά που κοίταξα, αλλά ούτε και στο ελληνοαγγλικό G-Word (Στο G-Word δεν υπάρχει καν ως λήμμα, μόνο ως ερμήνευμα, με τις πιο πάνω έννοιες των λεξικών). 

Όμως, μια απλή αναζήτηση στον γκούγκλη (με μια μικρή πονηριά: στόφα και κουζίνα μαζί) αρκεί για να μας δείξει ότι η λέξη με την έννοια αυτή υπάρχει, είναι διαδεδομένη, προέρχεται πιθανότατα από το *(kitchen) stove* και χρησιμοποιείται για δύο παρεμφερή αλλά και διαφορετικά σε στόχευση μηχανήματα: 

1) Για τον παραδοσιακό φούρνο στην κουζίνα (παλιά με ξύλα, αργότερα με πετρέλαιο, σήμερα με αέριο) που λειτουργούσε επίσης και ως πηγή θέρμανσης.

Μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης από το νέτι:

Εδώ έχει στήσει τη γάστρα και τη στόφα της η κυρά Λένη και δοξάζει καθημερινά την εκλεκτή ρουμελιώτικη κουζίνα.

Ιστορική ταβέρνα στο λιθόστρωτο, με ωραία αυλή, μαντεμένια στόφα με ξύλα, ...

«Η στόφα κι ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι παμπάλαια», είπα καθώς άνοιξα το κουμπί στον φούρνο. ... αλλά δεν είχα τα κατάλληλα πιάτα και σκεύη στην κουζίνα.
​





_Παλιά στόφα με ξύλα (εικ. από τη γουίκη_

2) Για ανάλογα μηχανήματα για τη μαζική παραγωγή φαγητών σε χώρους εστίασης:

Ηλεκτρική στόφα οκτώ θέσεων με θερμοστάτη 15°C έως 90°C (εδώ)
Ηλεκτρικός φούρνος 2 ορόφων με στόφα για 16 πίτσες (εδώ)​
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι συχνά η θερμαντική ακτινοβολία της στόφας προκαλεί σύγχυση με τη σόμπα. Άλλωστε, η υπαρκτή διπλή λειτουργικότητα αποδίδεται και από το λήμμα *stove* του G-Word:

*stove* ουσ. θερμάστρα, σόμπα || εστία μαγειρέματος, μάτι || κλίβανος, φούρνος ​
Εδώ φωτογραφίες από τις διάσημες Aga stoves, που έχουν αξιωθεί (δικαίως) μέχρι και δικό τους λήμμα στη γουίκη.

Προσοχή, όμως: Δεν (θα έπρεπε να) μαγειρεύουμε ποτέ στη σόμπα! Και ας πουλάνε σόμπες πετρελαίου με ειδικό εξάρτημα που ακουμπάει πάνω της, σαν μάτι, για να μπορείς να μαγειρέψεις. Η σόμπα είναι για θέρμανση. Ορίστε, αυτό το λένε και τα λεξικά (εδώ, το ΛΚΝ):

σόμπα η [sómba] Ο25 : συσκευή που λειτουργεί με στερεά ή υγρά καύσιμα ή με ηλεκτρισμό και που χρησιμοποιείται για τη θέρμανση εσωτερικών χώρων• θερμάστρα: _~ για ξύλα. Hλεκτρική ~. ~ πετρελαίου. Tα μπουριά της σόμπας_. σομπίτσα η YΠΟKΟΡ. 
[τουρκ. soba• σόμπ(α) -ίτσα]​
Ας συμφωνήσουμε λοιπόν ότι δεν μαγειρεύουμε (συνήθως) στη σόμπα εκτός και αν βρισκόμαστε σε έκτακτες συνθήκες! Σίγουρα όχι σε λουξ σπίτια με στόφες πολυτελείας.

Παρόλα αυτά, αν δεν θέλουμε να μαγειρέψουμε _στη στόφα_ (επειδή δεν τη γράφουν τα λεξικά --προς το παρόν, ελπίζω) και δεν ξέρουμε/δεν προλαβαίνουμε/δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια έρευνα στον γκούγκλη για να διαπιστώσουμε μήπως (λέω, μήπως) κάτι ξέρει αυτός που χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη (που μπορεί να μην το ξέρουμε εμείς) και αν δεν προλαβαίνουμε/δεν μπορούμε καν να ρωτήσουμε, ε, τουλάχιστον ας μαγειρεύουμε _στον φούρνο_!

Αφιερωμένο στο αόρατο χέρι που δεν ήξερε τη στόφα (αλλά ελπίζω τώρα πια να την έχει μάθει :).


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2011)

Η οικογένειά μου μόνο αυτή τη λέξη χρησιμοποιεί για να περιγράψει την ηλεκτρική κουζίνα. Αλλά νόμιζα ότι είναι που είμαστε μετανάστες και δεν έχουμε όλοι μητρική την ελληνική.


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2011)

Εγώ την ξέρω τη στόφα, την έμαθα στο στρατό. Υπάρχει και ο τύπος "στούφα".

Υπάρχουν τρεις στόφες. Μία, το ύφασμα. Δύο, η στόφα/στούφα = σόμπα, από το ιταλ. stufa (το οποίο είναι < .... τύφος, άρα αντιδάνειο). Τρία, η στόφα της Σοφίας από τα αμερικάνικα.

Από τα κιτάπια μου:
Στα νέα ελληνικά, η λέξη είναι διαλεκτική, σπάνια και με υπόγειες διαδρομές. Δεν την έχω βρει σε λεξικό, την έχω όμως συναντήσει με σάρκα και οστά όταν έκανα φαντάρος. Πρόχειρα ψάχνοντας τη βρίσκω στα «Ευρυτανικά Νέα», αλλά και στο βιβλίο του Γ. Τράπαλη για το γλωσσάριο του Ν. Καββαδία (όπου όμως δίνεται η σημασία «μυοκτονία» -δεν έχω κάνει αυτοψία). Στόφα λέγεται και στα ελληνοαμερικάνικα η κουζίνα ή ίσως η θερμάστρα, αλλά εκεί είναι δάνειο από το stove. Το δάνειο το είχε ήδη επισημάνει τον 19ο αιώνα ο Γουσταύος Μέγιερ (ως στούφα, με τη σημασία «θερμάστρα μπάνιου»).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2011)

Την έχω ακούσει τη λέξη από φίλη που είναι από χωριό της Βόρειας Ελλάδας.

Να προσθέσω ότι στα ιταλικά έχουμε την stufa ισπανικά την estufa, αμφότερα σημαίνοντα την σόμπα (εξ όσων γνωρίζω).
ΕΔΙΤ: έγραφα ταυτόχρονα με τον Σαραντάκο, βλέπω ότι ανέφερε την ιταλική στούφα.

Όμως στις παλιές τις μαντεμένιες τις σόμπες βάζανα πάνω κατσαρόλα και μαγειρεύανε. Οπότε ίσως κάπου συγχέεται η έννοια της σόμπας (θερμάστρας) με εκείνη της κουζίνας (εστίας μαγειρέματος).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Προσωπικά τη λέξη *στόφα* με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία την έμαθα πολύ μεγάλος. Εμείς στα μέρη μου τη λέμε *μασίνα*. Και συμφωνεί και το ΛΚΝ: _μασίνα_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Μια και το ανέφερε ο sarant, ίσως το έχουμε πει κι αλλού, επειδή το _στιφάδο_ είναι από το ιταλικό _stufado_, μπλαμπλά, από τον αρχαίο _τύφο_ «καπνός», υπάρχει και η πρόταση ΛΝΕΓ να γράφουμε _στυφάδο_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά τη λέξη *στόφα* με τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία την έμαθα πολύ μεγάλος. Εμείς στα μέρη μου τη λέμε *μασίνα*. Και συμφωνεί και το ΛΚΝ: _μασίνα_.


 
Επίσης, μασίνα και πολύ αργότερα στόφα. 

Το αντικείμενο που περιγράφει όμως το είχα μάθει καλά (και με τη βούλα, τα σημάδια από τα καψίματα) από μικρό παιδί, ήταν η δεύτερη (μετά την παραστιά της γιαγιάς) εγκατάσταση μαγειρέματος και θέρμανσης που έβλεπα στη ζωή μου (μια παλιά, φαρδιά με φούρνο, με ξύλα για καύσιμο, σαν αυτή της φωτογραφίας στο πρώτο ποστ), πριν έρθουν οι κουζίνες υγραερίου (μαζί με τις σόμπες πετρελαίου) και μετά οι ηλεκτρικές (που στην αρχή είχα ακούσει πολλούς να τις λένε Πίτσος, αλλά όταν διαδόθηκαν κι άλλες μάρκες έγιναν τελικά κι αυτές κουζίνες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

sarant said:


> Από τα κιτάπια μου:
> Στα νέα ελληνικά, η λέξη είναι διαλεκτική, σπάνια και με υπόγειες διαδρομές. [...]


Πάντως είναι σαφές ότι χρησιμοποιείται γενικά για το επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα, άρα είναι μεν ειδική αλλά δεν θα την θεωρούσαμε απλώς διαλεκτική (τουλάχιστον με αυτή τη σημασία), ή όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως είναι σαφές ότι χρησιμοποιείται γενικά για το επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα, άρα είναι μεν ειδική αλλά δεν θα την θεωρούσαμε απλώς διαλεκτική (τουλάχιστον με αυτή τη σημασία), ή όχι;


Για το αν είναι διαλεκτική ή όχι: Αν δεν ένιωθα ότι τη θεωρείτε _τόσο_ αυτονόητη, θα έβγαινα εξαρχής και θα έλεγα πως πρώτη φορά την ακούω. :laugh: Μασίνα, είπαμε. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως είναι σαφές ότι χρησιμοποιείται γενικά για το επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα, άρα είναι μεν ειδική αλλά δεν θα την θεωρούσαμε απλώς διαλεκτική (τουλάχιστον με αυτή τη σημασία), ή όχι;


 
Ότι είναι διαλεκτική το συνάγω από το ότι δεν έχει λεξικογραφηθεί και δεν είναι πανελλήνια (βλέπεις ότι δεν την έχει μητρική του και ο Σάκης ή ο Δαεμάνος). Το "μασίνα" εγώ το έμαθα ακόμα πιο αργά, παρέμπ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

OK, το τσέκαρα και μπορώ να το ομολογήσω. Τη λέξη δεν την ήξερα επί P-H, οπότε δεν μπήκε. Την έμαθα λίγο αργότερα, από τη γυναίκα μου, σε σχέση με την Aga (την οποία επίσης έμαθα από τη γυναίκα μου). Όχι, δεν απέκτησα ποτέ Aga, κι ας ήταν νεανικό όνειρο να αποκτήσω σπίτι στην αγγλική ύπαιθρο που να του ταιριάζει μια παλιά Aga. Όμως δεν πρέπει να το είχα τσεκάρει τότε, να δω ότι δεν βρίσκεται στα λεξικά μας. Η γυναίκα μου δεν θυμάται από πού το ήξερε, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται, στην περίπτωσή της, να ήταν ελληνικά της Αγγλίας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2011)

Εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τη μασίνα. Το μασίνι όμως, που είναι το ηλεκτρικό πλυντήριο, το ξέρω. 

Όσο για την Άγκα, έχω κάτι φίλους εν Λονδίνω που θέλουν να βάλουν αυτό το θεριό στο σπίτι τους στην Αθήνα. Χωρίς να έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι το ανάβεις και δεν το σβύνεις ποτέ, σιγοκαίει και ζεσταίνει δώδεκα μήνες το χρόνο. Ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε δηλαδή όταν έξω έχει πάνω από 15 βαθμούς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2013)

Τα μαγικά ταξίδια της σόμπας, στο σημερινό σημείωμα του Σαραντάκου.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/12/19/szoba/


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 16, 2020)

Μετά από κάτι τέρμινα βλέπω στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:

στόφα2 [stófa], η (ουσ. Θώρα).
1)
(συνήθ. παλαιότ.)

Είδος παραδοσιακής σόμπας με μπουρί, η οποία λειτουργεί με ξύλα ή πετρέλαιο και χρησιμοποιείται για θέρμανση, καθώς και στη μαγειρική
(πρβ. μασίνα)
Χρήσεις
χωριάτικη στόφα |
Πωλείται στόφα από μαντέμι
Θυμάμαι που μαζευόμασταν γύρω από τη στόφα τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα
Η γιαγιά έβαλε το φαγητό στη στόφα να ζεσταθεί κι έστρωσε το γιορτινό τραπέζι
2)

Ειδικός κλιματιζόμενος θάλαμος που χρησιμοποιείται για τη διαδικασία ζύμωσης, καθώς κάνει δυνατή την ελεγχόμενη ωρίμανση της ζύμης στην απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασία και υγρασία, χωρίς επιπτώσεις στην ποιότητα των προϊόντων· στόφα-ψυγείο
Χρήσεις

[ΕΤΥΜ^ < ιταλ. stufa].


----------

